# North Ga Fruit Tree



## BACK STRAP (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is a photo of a persimon tree on my hunting club. I am just waiting for them to start falling.


----------



## Duff (Sep 29, 2004)

deer candy


----------



## mpowell (Sep 29, 2004)

wow, wish there was one of those where i hunted that looked like that.  definitely a good spot for deer activity once they let loose.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 2, 2004)

There are some nice pines right over yonder that you can put a stand in.


----------



## gabowman (Oct 3, 2004)

Persimmons have always worked for me and my son.     

GB


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 5, 2004)

There's an old burned-down house through the pasture behind my house, and the dirt road leading to it is flanked by persimmon trees.  Every morning there are at least seven deer (sometimes more) hanging out there eating breakfast.  I've seen some really nice does and a few heavy bucks.  It's probably about 100 yards from my back porch.  I'd love to take a shot one morning, but I'm not comfortable enough with the bow yet!! lol   
I go out every morning and watch them for a good half hour, they look at me but never run.  Guess they've seen me practicing with my bow and figure I'm not too much of a threat, eh??      lol

I just hope they feel as comfortable with me come gun season    

Kerri


----------

